# outdoor lighting



## sharon (Sep 27, 2005)

I would love to have lights along my front walk and the pole-type lights around my patio.  I would prefer standard rather than solar.  Would this be a major job?  I have a long front walk that would probably take about 20 lights and I'd like to have about 4 - 6 around the patio.  Buying the lights is not an issue, I'm just wondering how difficult it would be to have them installed.

sharon


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 14, 2005)

If you mean those little moonbeams or whatever they're called, I don't think they're very hard at all.  The whole string of lights is the "appliance" so code doesn't even come into it.  Just stick em in and hide the wire.  

If you are looking to suspend proper exterior lights, then you need to figure out how they are going to be wired - in the air, or from underground.  Either way, I think you'd be best to hire that out.  Exterior electrical you don't want to go wrong.


----------



## john rivers (Nov 11, 2005)

sharon said:
			
		

> I would love to have lights along my front walk and the pole-type lights around my patio.  I would prefer standard rather than solar.  Would this be a major job?  I have a long front walk that would probably take about 20 lights and I'd like to have about 4 - 6 around the patio.  Buying the lights is not an issue, I'm just wondering how difficult it would be to have them installed.
> 
> sharon


It shouldnt be difficult to accomplish. Do you want to use low voltage, or 120 volt lighting?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2005)

If you are referring to low-voltage lighting this should be a pretty easy job.  You will just need to plan things out first.  If this is going to be "standard" lighting at 120volts and you want over 20 lights.  You will need to add 2 or more circuits to your panel and run the applicable wire.  Code here in Canada states no more than 12 devices on one circuit(80% of circuit). Like 12 lights or recepticales. So if you want 20 lights plus the oth 4-6...you will difintaly need 2 more circuits.  That would need to be done by an electrician.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 3, 2005)

Low voltage is the way to go. One consideration will be where to get power from. Low voltage lighting uses a transformer that changes supply voltage (120 volts) to low voltage (12-24 volts). You'll need a place to locate the transformer and time clock. You can buy a complete kit. Installation is simple; Place the lights where you want them, run the wire between lights and to the transformer-bury the wire-avoid future problems really bury the wire, mount the transformer to a wall and plug it in. Good Luck.

Rocky
www.dpinspect


----------



## powrofone (Dec 4, 2005)

Sharon,
If you go low voltage make sure to go with GOOD low voltage lighting. (Kitchler makes a good system) Spend the money upfront and buy good quality lights! The cheapy Malibu style lights from the home improvement stores are just that....cheap. If you buy good lights now the money you spend will actually save you money in repairs, service calls, and frustration in the long run.


----------

